# What's a good alternative to a mk1 tt?



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

As above. What's a good sports type car? More so than the tt. Something lively with good handling, but cheap for a second car?? Cheers.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cliosports (182) are cheap. Wouldn't say there like the TT like but still a quick car for not a lot of money.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Honda s2000. Vauxhall vx220. Perhaps a little pricey though.

Golf vr6 but that's just an ugly TT :lol:

bmw z3?

Just keep or get a TT :wink:


----------



## Andypr6 (Oct 6, 2013)

+1 for Honda S2000


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think the Forum is really the place to ask a question like this.

If you need to ask then maybe something like NetMums or Iloveboringvolvosandothercrapcars are the forums you should be asking on.

Realistically the correct answer would be something like 'a 6' wooden box' or 'lobotomy'

Just a suggestion :lol:


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I don't think the Forum is really the place to ask a question like this.
> 
> If you need to ask then maybe something like NetMums or Iloveboringvolvosandothercrapcars are the forums you should be asking on.
> 
> ...


Nothing like getting people on the defensive. Lol.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MX5


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

EP3 Civic Type R. Dirt cheap and good fun.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I don't think the Forum is really the place to ask a question like this.
> 
> If you need to ask then maybe something like NetMums or Iloveboringvolvosandothercrapcars are the forums you should be asking on.
> 
> ...


Is your suggestion that there aren't any better cheap sports cars than a TT??


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the Forum is really the place to ask a question like this.
> ...


No that's not what he ment, kinda obvious he just ment ppl on a TT enthusiasts forum might be biased towards a TT :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> No that's not what he ment, kinda obvious he just ment ppl on a TT enthusiasts forum might be biased towards a TT :lol:


Yes, I'm sure that's what he "ment", hence the comment about netmums and 'Iloveboringvolvosandothercrapcars' forums.

Thanks for chipping in though.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > No that's not what he ment, kinda obvious he just ment ppl on a TT enthusiasts forum might be biased towards a TT :lol:
> ...


If you are sure that's what he ment why did you ask him if he was suggesting something different. :? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> If you are sure that's what he ment why did you ask him if he was suggesting something different. :? :lol:


It was sarcasm. Of course that's not what he meant.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are sure that's what he ment why did you ask him if he was suggesting something different. :? :lol:
> ...


They say it's the lowest form of humor :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> They say it's the lowest form of humor :wink:


I wasn't trying to be funny. I was mocking you.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mocking me?

Your posts are full you contradicting yourself.

Stick to not making a total prat of yourself before you attempt mock others.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

An alternative to a TT ? If it was me I'd want something a bit less popular, something rarer on the roads. But just as good looking, just as fast and handles just as well. Still looking ..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Mocking me?
> 
> Stick to not making a total prat of yourself before you mock others.


Heh. Even when you try to insult me, you cock it up... Brilliant.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Whatever you buy is going to be a money pit.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Mocking me?
> ...


What is actually wrong with you? You seem to have quite the talent for turning a thread into crap.
I've never encountered a more argumentative person, I think once on a thread I posted in you quite literally argued about the colour of shite. :lol:

And when caught out you try to turn it round and normally claim sarcasm etc... it's actually quite amusing.

But carry on.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Whatever you buy is going to be a money pit.


I think something like an S2000 would be a very good buy and should be pretty reliable. It really depends on what someone considers a 'cheap' car though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> What is actually wrong with you? You seem to have quite the talent for turning a thread into crap.
> I've never encountered a more argumentative person, I think once on a thread I posted in you quite literally argued about the colour of shite. :lol:
> 
> And when caught out you try to turn it round and normally claim sarcasm etc... it's actually quite amusing.
> ...


It was obviously sarcasm. Any idiot can see that.

As for argumentative, who do you think I'm arguing with?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You would argue with a brick wall. :lol:

Thanks for brining it down to the level of insults. Shows real intellect.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> You would argue with a brick wall. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for brining it down to the level of insults. Shows real intellect.


I AM arguing with a brick wall.

Don't worry, I don't think either of our intellects are in any doubt.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was thinking the other day, what is it with these people who find it necessary to go online and just be negative ? It's like an outlet for them.
These guys should just ask themselves before they post "what am I trying to achieve here ?"

It's the same old people, every time. It's just one negative comment here, a dig there, a "look I've caught you out" or a "look I've pointed out a spelling/grammar/punctuation mistake".

If you don't have anything useful to say, don't say anything. It is possible to have your own filter in place ! You're not the forum prefect !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, don't blame me for this one. Brian likes stalking my posts to pick at me - he decided to respond to my first post on this thread to tell me it was 'kinda obvious' I was wrong (despite me specifically asking a different member the question).


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A pet hate is when people butt in to an argument, I like to think you can both look after yourselves. 
In this case you have both actually made gaffs. Brian picked you up on something unnecessarily - and you contradicted yourself in your response. 
So I call it a draw ! Now break it up ! :lol:

But I know how it works, we all remember where people get on our nerves and it resurfaces further down the line. But there'd be a lot less of it if everyone would just try to be a bit less negative. Everyone is guilty of it at some point (no doubt myself included), it's just that some are persistent offenders.

You're such a smart guy Spandy, just a little pedantic at times. I'm a fan, but you do let yourself down sometimes. No one is infallible of course, and we shouldn't expect anyone to be so.

In the interest of non bias, Brian - you don't need to pick Spandy up on his comments - even if you think it's a pointless post ;-) 
We all have to bite our lips ! Mine are a bloody mess !


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

+1 what he said.. I was reading this and thinking 'guys, get a room - far too much sexual tension'.

Bini.

As an alternative to the TT as posted by the OP.. good question, i honesly dont think there is one which offers so much for so little, in terms of the MK1 current prices and options. I looked at Lotus Elise, too expensive, VX220 - too many CAT C ones out there, S2000 - too girly, even for a girl, BMW Z3 - too girly, Z4 - would have to be the M Coupe if going down that line.. Porsche 911? its an option... but you'd have to up budget somewhat from what you could get a decent MK1 TT for..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TT-CHOHAN said:


> As an alternative to the TT as posted by the OP.. good question, i honesly dont think there is one which offers so much for so little, in terms of the MK1 current prices and options. I looked at Lotus Elise, too expensive, VX220 - too many CAT C ones out there, S2000 - too girly, even for a girl, BMW Z3 - too girly, Z4 - would have to be the M Coupe if going down that line.. Porsche 911? its an option... but you'd have to up budget somewhat from what you could get a decent MK1 TT for..


That stuff's all subjective though. A lot of people would say the TT was a girly car too - personally I wouldn't let that influence any decision I was making. The S2000 and the Z4 (standard, not M) will be more fun and a more lively drive than the TT, which is what the OP was after. If handling was a priority there's no way I could recommend the TT over those two.

The 911 is well outside the price range of the average Mk1 TT (and probably always will be) so it's unfair to compare them - a Boxster might be a possibility though, and again, I'd expect that to run rings round a TT when it comes to handling.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Hey, don't blame me for this one. Brian likes stalking my posts to pick at me - he decided to respond to my first post on this thread to tell me it was 'kinda obvious' I was wrong (despite me specifically asking a different member the question).


I wasn't stalking your post, you posted in a thread I was already discussing in. You had a pop at someone who was in this discussion hence which I said something.

I then jokingly said sarcasm was the lowest form of humour and you tell me you are mocking me. Which was a bit out of order.

Sorry if I upset you.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Corrado VR6 or G60 would do it mate although they are pretty thin on the ground.

Daz


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> Corrado VR6 or G60 would do it mate although they are pretty thin on the ground.
> 
> Daz


I would say the Corrado VR6 is a good alternative but not as capable cross country or as fast as a standard 225, although Raddo owners would argue with that :roll: most need a fortune spent on them now as they are that old and feel a bit dated to drive compared to the Mk1 TT, G6os are thin on the ground now and have never felt that quick to me even after a chip and pulley :? My 16valve is running around 160 brake with a 20. 9a block and kR gas flowed Head and milteck exhaust and K&N and has some decent suspension mods but My TT would still leather it all day Long


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

corradoman said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Corrado VR6 or G60 would do it mate although they are pretty thin on the ground.
> ...


Here's mine at GTI International many moons ago :


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Spandex said:


> TT-CHOHAN said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative to the TT as posted by the OP.. good question, i honesly dont think there is one which offers so much for so little, in terms of the MK1 current prices and options. I looked at Lotus Elise, too expensive, VX220 - too many CAT C ones out there, S2000 - too girly, even for a girl, BMW Z3 - too girly, Z4 - would have to be the M Coupe if going down that line.. Porsche 911? its an option... but you'd have to up budget somewhat from what you could get a decent MK1 TT for..
> ...


Cinquecento with bike engine then, like the one we are building. Cheap, handles like a gokart and rapid.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Spandex said:


> TT-CHOHAN said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative to the TT as posted by the OP.. good question, i honesly dont think there is one which offers so much for so little, in terms of the MK1 current prices and options. I looked at Lotus Elise, too expensive, VX220 - too many CAT C ones out there, S2000 - too girly, even for a girl, BMW Z3 - too girly, Z4 - would have to be the M Coupe if going down that line.. Porsche 911? its an option... but you'd have to up budget somewhat from what you could get a decent MK1 TT for..
> ...


A boxster is a good option.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Smeds said:


> Whatever you buy is going to be a money pit.


That's true


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

mullum said:


> An alternative to a TT ? If it was me I'd want something a bit less popular, something rarer on the roads. But just as good looking, just as fast and handles just as well. Still looking ..


Ticks all the boxes


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having driven the S2000 on the same day that I drove a Civic Type R (I won a Honda driving day) I found I much preferred the Type R.

But even an early 2.5 Boxster is leaps and bounds ahead of the TT for handling.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kell said:


> Having driven the S2000 on the same day that I drove a Civic Type R (I won a Honda driving day) I found I much preferred the Type R.
> 
> But even an early 2.5 Boxster is leaps and bounds ahead of the TT for handling.


But you have to factor in the added expense of buying paper bags to put over your head when you take it out. :wink:


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Having driven the S2000 on the same day that I drove a Civic Type R (I won a Honda driving day) I found I much preferred the Type R.
> ...


The civic or the boxster???


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Laurie said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


The boxter, unless you are a girl or gay.


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

What if you are bisexual? Presume it'd be OK still to drive it? Bini.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought being gay was an essential part of driving a tt!!! Never mind a boxster!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Laurie said:


> I thought being gay was an essential part of driving a tt!!! Never mind a boxster!


Close the worm can and step away :lol:

we all know its just the roadster and 150 and 180


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

The boxster of a comparable price is a fkn ugly pig n inside and out , i am saddened to see the TT likened to honda type R or. Some blown up golfs ,,,, the only car which is of comparatable quality to the TT ( price and class wise ) is the MK 1 Merc SLK , ( any of the larger engine sizes ) cheap as chips ... Even the MK2 is down to , something !!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> The boxster of a comparable price is a fkn ugly pig n inside and out , i am saddened to see the TT likened to honda type R or. Some blown up golfs ,,,, the only car which is of comparatable quality to the TT ( price and class wise ) is the MK 1 Merc SLK , ( any of the larger engine sizes ) cheap as chips ... Even the MK2 is down to , something !!!


The OP specifically said he was looking for something with better handling, which is why those cars were mentioned. It's pointless saying "this car is better looking than that car" because everyone likes different things.

I've never driven a mk1 slk, but I thought the reviews generally said the handling was a bit wooly. Doesn't sound like it would fit with the OPs priorities.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok point taken ,,,, but , there are not many owners who could claim that in standard spec the MK1 TT handles at all well ,, but many of us have sorted that with carefully chosen modifications to chasis and engine ,,,, the same can bé done to the SLK to produce an acceptable handling car which has class way and beyond any of the other sugested alternatives.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The problem is the expense of fixing the handling has to be factored in. The TT isn't such a bargain with over a grand of mods on top (plus, you're still left with the lack of steering feel).

The 'class' thing is subjective too. Personally I'd rather have a Boxster than an SLK, but the OP might prefer an S2000 to either of those.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

When buying my TT I was looking at 350Z's and S2000's too so maybe them?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not going to start slagging off the TT as I absolutely loved mine when I had it.

However, it's never going to set the world alight in terms of handling. Bear in mind that it's based on the MKIV Golf, which is universally acknowledged to be one of the worst handling cars of recent times.

To buy a car and then immediately have to mod it to get to handle is fraught with potential pitfalls.

Far better to get one that handles out the box. We had an early Boxster for a weekend many moons ago (an S reg 2.5) and I took it out in damp, greasy conditions and it felt amazing. It was the first rear drive car I'd driven for years and at no point did it feel anything less than confidence inspiring.

Whether or not you feel like a girl driving one is purely down to your own lack of confidence I'm afraid. :-*

S2000's on the other hand, are know for their snap-happy handling on the limit and quite a few disappeared backwards through hedges on damp country roads. That said, the VTEC engine is great once you get used to it - and they've never had a failure yet.

It's all horses for courses though. There are few cars better looking than a TT, but quite a few that are better handling.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OK , the TTout of the box is pretty poor but it is relativelly , in fact extreemly easy ! With just a few well tried and tested changes to the suspension, an engine map and some body moding to have a perfectly acceptable performing and looking car , why anyone should think that this cannot bé done without falling into holes i cant understand ,, the same can bé done with the SLK ,,, the early ( pre 06 ) boxster looks shit in side and is rapidly aging on the out , it will never enter the classic club like the 911,the 350z i believe is a good car but i have no experience of it ,, it is not everyone who rates handling / performance at the top of the list or else we would all bé driving around in chaterhams or lotus 7s ,,,,,, so thats it , there is no alternative except the SLK...... ( except of course the Subaru Impretza wagon ( " classic " ) which is a very useful and rapid car )


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

My mate has a r500 super light caterham. It is awesome... But it has no roof!!! I don't mind older cars. Something like a 205 gti perhaps???


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandy ,,, class is not a subjective thing !!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Spandy ,,, class is not a subjective thing !!!


Of course it is, although the OP seems to *still* be putting handling at the top of their priorities, despite your efforts to convince them they should buy looks and 'class', then spend money trying to make it handle half as good as the car they should have bought :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Somtimes the route to a destination is not the most common or well worn path ,,,,,somtimes a person may prefer class over outright performance hence we dont all drive around in chaterhams 
" Class " is not subjective , it is objective ,,just because someone loves their S2000 , suped up golf , fiesta etc that does not put it in the " class " bracket of an SLK ,,


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Somtimes the route to a destination is not the most common or well worn path ,,,,,somtimes a person may prefer class over outright performance hence we dont all drive around in chaterhams
> " Class " is not subjective , it is objective ,,just because someone loves their S2000 , suped up golf , fiesta etc that does not put it in the " class " bracket of an SLK ,,


Yes indeed, sometimes a person may want class over outright performance. And if the OP had come on here and said that's what he was looking for, I'm sure the SLK may have been suggested. That's not what they're looking for though, is it.

Class is a matter of opinion, therefore it's subjective. Unless you're suggesting that class is actually a measurable fact? Has someone invented the classometer without me realising? Is the classometer actually just you, hiding in a box?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Only driven the Mk1 SLKs, the R170 (2.3L) and the 3.2L, didn't like either. The 3.2 is quick off the mark though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Class s not a matter of opinion !!!! Whether the oP wants a " class " car , like for eg the SLK nor sommething like a type R is of course entirely up to them ,,,,,,,, there is no allowing for taste !!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Class s not a matter of opinion !!!!


So you *can* measure it?? This is going to be interesting. Do go on... :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I do hope one is not confusing class with socio economic grouping, nor taste with style. :roll:
_The formers being subjective and non quantifiable, and the latter being associated with but not entirely attributed to wealth. _


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Todays alternative ,,, ( handling and class  )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spotted this on M1 yday , may suit some


----------

